# Router mit Wireless ROuter verbinden!



## Onix (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Freunde,
bin ganz neu hier und habe gleich eine frage! Wenn ich meinen D-Link Router mit meinem D-Link WIreless Router verbinden möchte, was brauch ich da für ein Kabel? Einfach nur ein Netwerkkabel, oder muss das was besonderes sein?

MFG
Dank

Oniy


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Juni 2007)

Ja. ein einfaches Netzwerkkabel reicht für moderne Geräte aus.


----------



## AndreG (3. Juni 2007)

Wenn es Autoswitch (Autonegation) beherrscht. Sonst brauchst du nen Crossoverkabel.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Juni 2007)

Ich sagte ja: moderne Geräte. die sollten eigentlich alle Autoswitch beherrschen. aber stimmt. die Anmerkung fehlte, dass ggf. einCrossover gebraucht wird.


----------

